# choosing chords - help needed



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Putting "My Love" by Paul Mccartney together and I am faced with numerous chords and different versions of playing each chord. 

I am writing out each chord and different fingering options and will play the song using each variation until it sounds right. Time consuming but wondering if this is others put together songs.

Learned "sleep-walk" from putting two totally different versions in front of me and picking out bits and pieces from each version.

Really enjoying my wide neck C series Yamaha classical guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You could save a lot of time by buying the sheet music.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> You could save a lot of time by buying the sheet music.


Is that because it's more accurate than the tab versions online?

Also, can I change the chords in the sheet music if I feel they will be easier to play and sound better with a chord book?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

If you're interested, I have the GuitarTapp Pro app with 3 Tab versions, 2 chord versions and a bass line tab (My Love).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I tend to do the same. 

I'll do a mish-mash of different methods until I enjoy playing it. One of my favourite mish-mashes is ZZ top's _gotta get paid_ mixed with a bit of Bonamassa's version.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

bluzfish said:


> If you're interested, I have the GuitarTapp Pro app with 3 Tab versions, 2 chord versions and a bass line tab (My Love).


Thanks but I have no computer or electronic devices.

Totally off the grid and down to one c-40 Yamaha acoustic guitar.

Would have thanked you sooner but don't get to use a computer much.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bastille day said:


> Is that because it's more accurate than the tab versions online?
> 
> Also, can I change the chords in the sheet music if I feel they will be easier to play and sound better with a chord book?


Yes, they are exactly as the song was originally played. Many of the tab versions are not accurate. Tabs also miss a lot of the little details that the original music had in it and leave you wondering why it doesn't sound quite the same.


----------

